# making sweet butters



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Used to be able to find honey sweetened butter at the store......I'd like to make some for personal use.

My guess--soften the butter, fold in some amount of honey and mix w/spatula. I can transfer to a plastic tub for the table.

Here's my question: what ratio will result in a pleasing look? I don't wish to create a mess which won't get used.

Are there guidelines to follow--or am I on my own to experiment?

Thnx for all responses.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

What you need:
1/2 cup butter, softened
1/3 cup honey

What you do:
Beat butter and honey together until creamy. Serve at room temperature.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

A little cinnamon is also great in honey butter.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

If you were to sell it........ What
would be the legal issues?? It sounds
like it would sell well.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Selling liquid honey, comb, or even creamed honey with a bit of flavoring added as a hobbyist is one thing. Adding butter to it especially when there is more butter than honey in the ingredients I think would open up a whole new can of worms. It seems to me you'd likely be considered a food processor by the regulatory people.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I see your point Dick but I am curious
on where that line is drawn. I guess I
am not sure why butter would qualify as
a different issue than nuts, fruits, and
honey itself.

I am building a kitchen off the honey 
house that will be used for the making
of apple butters, sauses, jellies, pie
fillings, etc. Having owned and run a
resturant for 5 years I have a handle
on requirements.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks--this gives me an idea! Will let you know how it tastes.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Sundance--Plenty neighbors have milk/cream/butter/eggs they sell for little cash or trade for honey/vinegar....wrapt venison/beef/lamb/pork...anyways. If you mean sell as in a store--look for the health dept. guys to want an inspection of your honey house/summer kitchen. Certification can cost a bit. Might require upgrades in facility. Then there is always the liability insurance issue.
Lol

[ October 17, 2006, 06:16 PM: Message edited by: buz ]


----------



## IBEEME (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks buz for starting this post. I made the butter using the recipe above, it is fantastic. It,s the only thing that my children will use on toast now.


----------



## MGBee (May 25, 2004)

Do you store unused honey butter in the refrigerator or leave at room temp.?

Thanks,
Miles


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

I keep it in the butter box in the frig. You can take it ouit a few minutes before intended use.
Lol


----------

